# Question Bete avant achat



## palou2314 (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

Je souhaite acheter un ipad 2 16 Go Wifi 3G chez SFR...
Une question bete.... si jamais il y a des fuites de lumière (ce qui sera surement le cas) puis je aller directement dans mon apple store (j'habite à LYON), ou dois passer par le SAV d' SFR ???

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse

Palou

P.S : Qu'elle est selon vous la probabilité d'avoir des fuites de lumières sur son ipad?


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Juillet 2011)

Si tu as un problème tu doit passer par le revendeur.

Quant à la probabilité de fuites de lumière tu y as toi même répondu, je te cite:

"... (ce qui sera surement le cas)..." Et çà, c'est une probabilité de 100 %


----------



## palou2314 (4 Juillet 2011)

Donc faudra repasser par SFR...

K'elle misère

enfin bon c'est quand même bizarre car un vendeur de l'apple store de lyon m'a dit que pour tout pb de fuite de lumière et/ou pixel mort il fallait leur amener directement à eux....
Sfr c'est pour les pb de réseau....

Je vais y retourner pour demander confirmation.....


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Juillet 2011)

palou2314 a dit:


> .....
> 
> Je vais y retourner pour demander confirmation.....



Tu as raison: Qui ne tente rien n'a rien !


----------



## murphy33 (4 Juillet 2011)

Salut. si tu as commandé ton iPad sur internet tu dois avoir un délai de rétractation de 7 jours. Ça te laisse le temps de voir s'il y a des fuites...Sinon, si tu as un problème plus tard, tu n'es pas obligé de passer par SFR. Tu peux aller directement dans un Apple store avec ton iPad (pas besoin d'apporter ta facture).Il te feront alors un échange si le problème est avéré.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (6 Juillet 2011)

palou2314 a dit:


> Donc faudra repasser par SFR...
> 
> K'elle misère
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Quel que soit l'endroit où tu achètes ton iPad tu peux traiter directement avec Apple au lieu de passer par le revendeur si tu as un problème reconnu par le SAV (le nombre de fois que j'ai écrit ça sur ce forum... )
Le pb des fuites de lumières c'est de la routine pour Apple maintenant. Tu pourras donc au choix, te rendre directement dans un Apple store (n'importe lequel) ou bien appeler le SAV par téléphone.
Et comme l'a précisé notre ami Murphy33, pas besoin de facture, au tél on te demande juste le numéro de série de l'appareil.


----------



## karanda (8 Juillet 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quel que soit l'endroit où tu achètes ton iPad tu peux traiter directement avec Apple au lieu de passer par le revendeur si tu as un problème reconnu par le SAV (le nombre de fois que j'ai écrit ça sur ce forum... )
> Le pb des fuites de lumières c'est de la routine pour Apple maintenant. Tu pourras donc au choix, te rendre directement dans un Apple store (n'importe lequel) ou bien appeler le SAV par téléphone.
> Et comme l'a précisé notre ami Murphy33, pas besoin de facture, au tél on te demande juste le numéro de série de l'appareil.



Je confirme, mon revendeur (Auchan) m'a dirigé directement vers Apple pour tous problèmes techniques!


----------



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

J'aimerai bien connaitre qui à un pb au quotidien avec ces fuites de lumières, bien sur qu'il y a un soucis technique, mais franchement 90% des gens ne le voient pas et 90% des gens qui le voient, l'ont vu car ils le savent.


----------



## Nico77 (4 Août 2011)

Moi j'ai aussi ce problème de lumières mais bon si il faut camper devant le resseller et faire une dizaine d'échanges, l'ipad 3 sera sorti avant d'avoir une dalle parfaite !


----------



## palou2314 (5 Août 2011)

> Bonjour,
> Quel que soit l'endroit où tu achètes ton iPad tu peux traiter  directement avec Apple au lieu de passer par le revendeur si tu as un  problème reconnu par le SAV (le nombre de fois que j'ai écrit ça sur ce  forum... )
> Le pb des fuites de lumières c'est de la routine pour Apple maintenant.  Tu pourras donc au choix, te rendre directement dans un Apple store  (n'importe lequel) ou bien appeler le SAV par téléphone.
> Et comme l'a précisé notre ami Murphy33, pas besoin de facture, au tél on te demande juste le numéro de série de l'appareil.


Bon ben j'ai passé commande de mon Ipad 2 16go 3G Wifi Blanc chez SFR....

y a plus qu'a croiser les doigts.....

Au pire j'irai à l'applestore de Lyon pour faire un échange....

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## tomahawkcochise (5 Août 2011)

bonjour, je t'apporte une bonne nouvelle :

peu importe où tu as acheté ton ipad : ce qui compte c'est la première année de garantie constructeur, garantie Apple, donc...

j'ai reçu un iphone 32g de chez SFR, il avait un dysfonctionement : je suis allé à l'Apple store et on m'en a donné un autre, et puis c'est tout : problème réglé en cinq minutes

donc ne t'inquiètes pas... chez SFR ils ne connaissent même pas les services de l'apple store puisque lorsque je les avais appelé pour leur signifier que mon iphone tout neuf avait un problème, ils m'ont répondu de renvoyer l'appareil et qu'ensuite ils m'en renverraient un autre... quand j'ai entendu leur réponse, je me suis dis "en comptant le temps d'envois et le temps de retour d'un nouvel appareil, ça me fait minimum 10 jours sans téléphone!" :

je suis donc allé à l'apple store : étant donné que l'appareil était neuf de trois jours et que le problème était connu : ils m'ont donné un autre iphone ' neuf et puis c'est tout!

de plus, les soucis de fuites de lumière sur les ipad c'est réglé maintenant, c'était au début...


----------



## palou2314 (6 Août 2011)

Ben merci pour  tout....

Je viens de recevoir mon ipad 2 3G ce matin 9h08

Commandé sur le site d' SFR jeudi Soir 22h36

ENFIN......

je vous tiens au courant


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (7 Août 2011)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> de plus, les soucis de fuites de lumière sur les ipad c'est réglé maintenant, c'était au début...



C'est cela oui...


----------



## Inho311 (7 Août 2011)

Comment vous décrivez ce soucis de fuite de lumière ? Si il faut le mien en a et je ne le sais meme pas !


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (7 Août 2011)

Ben c'est simple tu regardes la liste des sujets du forum et tu cliques sur:
 iPad 2 et fuite de lumière sur fond noir


----------

